# Emergency



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I noticed yesterday that one of my reds got a bite behind the eye. Today when I got home, he had some fin nips and bites to the back. I went ahead and moved him to my cycling 120 along with my pleco. I think it was the best solution. I posted on pfish, but I am counting on the experts( Wes SMTT Xenon) etc, for advice.

-Kevin-


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when was the last time you fed them?good that you moved him,they would of continued pick on him.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I feed 1-3 times a day.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow 1-3 times a day, I'd be broke my eat once every other day, and they eat 300 feeders. seems to keep them fat.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Keep'em separated and don't move him back. What sizes are the p's and the injuried one? Once I get your reply we can figure out what to do next. thePack was righton about moving the fish.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

They are all 4-6". The injured is alone in a 120, besides a pleco, and he seems fine now. I am foing to add salt today.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

What tank was he in? How many fish in there as well? Is he the smallest one? Have you notice that a piranha has taken up a certain part of the tank? Salt is very good for him.

SMTT


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my cat has no back legs....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> my cat has no back legs....


How does it smell?


----------

